# brauche Bremskabel



## xkoy (26. Juni 2006)

Holla, so nun hab ich langsam alles zusamm....

Nun bräuchte ich ein paar Tips zu bremskabeln, da die leider nit dabei waren 

Habe vorn und hinten die Hombre, mit MonoLever Bremshebel.

Was brauch ich jetzt genau alles ? (kurzes langes ?) London Mod hab ich scho hier.

Wäre wieder dankbar für eure Hilfen.

servus
dani


----------



## jimbim (26. Juni 2006)

odyssey rotor kabel für oben + unten , londonmod brauchst du nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkoy (27. Juni 2006)

OK dacht ich mir das das Kabel genannt wird  Und wielang brauch ich das nu ? Weil für vorne und Hinten ? Also 2 Stk. ? Länge ?

Warum brauch ich den l. Mod nit ?

Danke


----------



## xkoy (12. Juli 2006)

Soo nun hat mich der Nathol schon beraten soweit, fehlt mir nurnoch nen Kabel für Vorne 

Das nehm ich jetzt:

DRAGONFLY Gemini Cable, für oben zum Rotor.
SNAFU Astroglide Bottom Cable, für unten.

Welches kann ich nun für vorne nehmen ??
Und brauch ich dann noch irgendwelche Nippel ?

Danke euch
dani


----------



## Tobster (12. Juli 2006)

für vorne kannst des odyssey linear slic oder des wethepeople vector straight wire nehmen. beide sehr gut un haltbar.


----------



## xkoy (12. Juli 2006)

Ok danke, also was mich jetzt noch irritiert, das Odyssey hat an einem Ende nur das Kabel rausgugn, ich brauch doch an beiden Enden, so Nippel  Und bei beiden der Kabel steht ne Länge, und das VR Kabel kommt ja dann durch meine Schraube, da hab ich ja ein Loch, verdreht sich das dann nicht beim Spin  ???

Aso da sind so Klemmnippel bei, gut hat sich erledigt, dann nehm ich das WTP 

danke
dani


----------



## xkoy (12. Juli 2006)

Ahhh also die von Parano sagten das SNAFU Astroglide Bottom Cable gäbs nit mehr, also sie hams nit, und wäre schwer ranzukommen, wegen dragonfly oder sowas... Muss ich ma woanders nachfragen ...


----------



## jimbim (12. Juli 2006)

für vorne ein normales kabel (slick) für 3 euro und hinten halt das gemili von df und das odyssey rotorkabel für hinten ohne londonmod!


----------



## Flatpro (13. Juli 2006)

also ersma bidde auf keinen fall auf jimpansen da hören....
nimm den london mod und für oberhalb des rotors n dragonfly geminikabel in kurz. für den london mod brauchste einfach 2 normale bremskabel. deren länge kannste selebr mitm bolzenschneider bestimmen. für vorne auch n odyssey linear slick


----------



## jimbim (13. Juli 2006)

mensch, für vorne reicht auch ein normales slick kabel und london mod bringst ein scheiss!


----------



## xkoy (14. Juli 2006)

servus, überall diese agressionen 

Chillt doch mal...

Also habe nun eh schon das Snafu Astro hier..
Nur ist das 80 cm lang 2x , sind ja 2 dabei, weil ich nich son switch haben möchte.

Kann ich die Snafu einfach kürzen ? Weil da ja am ende so metallnippl draufstecken ! ich hab ma fotos gemacht das mans einfacher versteht.

www.sportis.at/6.jpg
www.sportis.at/7.jpg
www.sportis.at/8.jpg
www.sportis.at/9.jpg

Ich bräuchte ja quasie nur 50 cm jeweils.

danke allen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkoy (20. Juli 2006)

Argh, kann es sein das die Bremshebel (Monolever) nit mit dem gemini Kabel passen ? Also die Kabelfassung ist bissl dünner als das meine Schraube da durchpasst .... aufbohren ?

dani


----------



## jimbim (29. Juli 2006)

die einstellschraube muss raus glaub ich


----------

